# Odyssey Raft material



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

Considering it says "Rubber" on the label I'd treat it like a hypalon/neoprene boat for repair purposes.


----------



## Cap'n RedBeard (Apr 29, 2010)

I have an old 1990's 14' Odyssey that has a Toyo Tire tag too. I was wondering what it was made out of as well.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

All the odyssey boats I have ever seen have been PVC but I haven't seen one that old. The rubber and tire company may be an indicator that it is rubber but who knows. 
I could tell you quickly if I saw the boat. If you are in the Denver area and want to swing by with it I'd let you know.


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm in Utah, but thanks for the offer


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

I thought I saw a thread on construction materials 1-2 years ago here (?). A quick search might turn up those details. Or it was possibly an article posted to a thread.


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

The good news is you can patch PVC with hypalon so you might as well just buy hypalon patch material.

It seems highly likely that it is hypalon/neoprene anyways.


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

Really? I didnt know hypolon material would work on PVC. You've done it? I guess I could just do a little experiment. Thanks for the tip


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Its all about the glue. If you use Stabond, the glue bonds to the material on both sides and it is the glue bonding to itself so that would work fine. Sand the boat and clean the boat with acetone, which works fine for both, and you should get a fine bond.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

It's hypalon. I used to have a fourteen footer just like it that I bought from an outfitter in Oregon. Used and abused it for four years or so and never had any issues with it other than the self inflicted kind. The floor leaked of course, but I just dealt with that. What finally did it in was a drop onto a sharp corner of a trailer. I repaired it but not very well and it was at the end of its life cycle anyway, so it's now patch material for a buddy's ill conceived acquisition. Several people begged me to sell it to them (used rafts are scarce around here) but my stupid conscience got in the way. 

I now have a brand spankin' new Trib but I sure do miss having to hurry up and screw those old military valves shut before all the air got out LOL. The placement of the valves inside the boat made for some interesting acrobatics at top off time too.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

raftguide08 said:


> Last summer I bought and old raft at a yard sale. It's appears to have been used commercially in 1994 in Idaho (old registration stickers on it) The tubes are in awesome shape, no patches, holds are for days. The floor (bucket boat) doesn't leak but it seriously has over 40 small patches on the bottom, and they are the ugliest patches I've seen. I only gave $100 for it, it's a 16' Odyssey. It's old enough that Odyssey didn't know anything about it. On a label inside the boat it says build by the Toyo Tire and Rubber company, Odyssey's best guess was that it's hypolon. But they can't be sure. How can I tell what material it is?


Would you be willing to show us some pics?


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Odyssey Pics*

Here are a few pics


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

*pic*

this one didnt load for some reason


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

The floor material does reach a threshold after years/use and will tear when you are on the water and someone puts a foot down. They'll punch right through and the river will be inside your boat making for a sluggish run downstream. Mine resembled yours with all those patches until...

It's a shame, Odyssey tubes hold air so very well too, even with those metal valves. You could get ahead of it and have a new floor installed. The material that bonds the floor to the tubes may be solid now but could tear during a foot penetration which would likely cost more to install the new floor. 

I put a small section of my 3 pc cat frame in my 14' Odyssey and it works ok as a row rig for moderate runs.


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm actually really thinking about putting a self bail floor in it. I have one from a 16' Sotar I used to have. I'm nervous about trying it, but it won't cost me anything, and it would be sweet it it worked well


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

Also, at this point I'm fairly certain it's hypalon. I read somewhere that you can do a MEK test, that MEK will make the color on PVC rub off, but won't on hypalon. Is that correct?


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

*FInally*

So this was the real reason for this topic! I had this self bailing floor (PVC) in my garage, and the floor on this raft was in such poor shape. So I was trying to decide if I needed to carry 2 patch kits, one for the floor and for the tubes. Thanks all for the advice, I'll be going with hypalon material since I have a lot of it from my floor, and stabond glue that should work on both. Thanks again!

And I realized after I laced it in that I should have the floor on the outside of the raft material, I'll fix it. It'll be a couple weeks before it's first trip


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

*floor*

here are the pics.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

You sir are the pioneer of so many google searches. Congrats on the floor in a bucket conversion. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## raftguide08 (Mar 7, 2016)

This guy inspired me. 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/how-to-fix-a-bucket-boat-59869.html


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice! Good job let's hear a trip report soon. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Great job! I thought about doing that with mine but decided I wasn't up to the challenge. Main tubes didn't look as good as yours either and it was time for an upgrade anyway. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Cap'n RedBeard (Apr 29, 2010)

raftguide08. Wonderful job on the retrofit. I have an old Odyssey Raft like yours, but its Orange and Blue. I was wanting to make a patch kit so I was wondering what glue did you use? Also, would you be willing to sell some of your floor? I'm in Utah too.


----------

